# New 29g planted tank



## Zetadragon (Jan 14, 2010)

I've recently decided that I was unhappy with my tank setup, and started looking into live plants, and was looking for just a little advice on what I would need and what is the best way to go about getting this. I have a 29g tank, and would be looking at a low light to medium light tank. I'd be willing to set up a DIY CO2 thingy (I know, technical) and would be willing to put down the cash for a decent light. On my search I seem to have found two that appeal to me, and the community seems to be fairly split and I'm not quite certain why. I would also be willing to use the Searchem excel but I'm not quite sure what that does or what the difference is between that and fertilizer. Like I said, any help would be useful. The two lights that I am looking between are these two:

Aqualight Power Compact Fixture for Freshwater - Straight Pin - 65W - 24 in
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...Pin+-+65W+-+24+in&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=

and

Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-30"
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

I'm also not sure the difference between T-5 and just regular florescent, I mean, I understand that T-5 is brighter and gives more light, so the WPG's are able to be lower? I mean, would these lights be good for a 29g starter or are there better recommendations out there. Like I said, any help is more than appreciated!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

T5's are nice blulbs. They are about 2xs as efficient as the others. Less electricity and brighter light. I'd think you'd have high light with those.

Excel is just a carbon source. It would be on the same line as CO2 which is a carbon source. Fertilizers would be Nitrogen, Phosphates and Potassium (macros) and then the trace minerals. Different trace formulas have different trace minerals in them. Plants need Carbon + Macros + Micros + Light.


----------



## Zetadragon (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'd also be looking at something like a Flourite substrate from what I've been reading it can really only be beneficial. Not sure exactly how to determine if I will need the CO2 yet or not though, any help with that would also be appreiciated


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Florite only supplies Fe. That's only one of the traces. You'd still need other nutrition.

CO2 supplimentation depends on what plants you want to grow and how much light you have. Some plants require CO2 to grow. The more light you have and the faster the plants grow the more of everything they require, including CO2. So it you had high light you'd need high carbon source - so CO2 would be required.

Here are some great links to give you a good understanding.
http://beginneraquarist.petfish.net/Beginner%20Aquarist/Home.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

After setting up my 29, I did realize one thing, you may want to look at a 36" fixture instead of a 30". A 30" fixture has 24" bulbs, meaning you're getting a 3" gap on each end that isn't getting as strong a light, with a 36" fixture you get total coverage with your bulbs, no dead spots at the end. Just my 2 cents. That being said, I have been quite pleased with this fixture, just wishing I had got the 36" fixture instead.


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi ZetaDragon. I was actually at Big Al's just a couple days ago to pick up a T5 light fixture myself. I talked with the salesman and we looked at both T5 and Compact Flourescent fixtures. He pointed out the fact that particular Coralife fixture is a T5 bulb, but not High Output. Not to mention they only house 21w bubls(i cant remember)? He also told me that they had several returns with that partiucal product and pointed me towards a different fixture. The fixture was about twice the price so he very well could have been 'upselling' me, but I decided to go with the High Output fixture which housed 2 39w High Output T5 bulbs.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Zetadragon (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, thanks for all the help. I took what you said tigerbarb420 and went on a search for a possible HO T-5 bulb because they are so much more effective in just about every way and found this fixture which I think is a decent price and a good buy overall, just wondering what everyone else thought.

http://www.amazon.com/Nova-Extreme-HO-Light-Fixture/dp/B00176787O/ref=tag_tdp_ptcn_edpp_url


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm I am not sure about that particular product but it looks to be a pretty good price. Only that light is for Saltwater so you will have to swap the bulbs to a different K rating.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I also own a 29 gallon. I have a current 30" PC light that has a 65w. I not really happy since I get a dark corner on the right, but this T-5 light should be perfect. Also I would rather invest into a good co2 system then a good light.
http://www.thereeftank.com/compare-lighting-fixtures/30-inch-current-usa-nova-extreme-2x24-watt-t5-ho-10kfreshwater/

This BigStick's 29 gallon. I get most of my ideas form hi tank.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/13500-bigstick-s-29-gallon.html


----------



## bobbittle (Jan 2, 2010)

Current makes a 30" 2x39w T5HO fixture with freshwater bulbs.

Coralife just put out new T5HO fixtures that come in 24, 30, 36, and 48" lengths.

http://www.marineandreef.com/Coralife_Aqualight_HO_FRESHWATER_T5_30_inch_p/res08611.htm


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

I also own a 29g tank. It is "high tech" (pressurized co2, daily ferts, etc) and runs a pair of 65w pc bulbs in my fixture, one on for 9hrs a day, and a burst during the middle of the day of 3 hours with both. If had it to do over again, I would set up the system with HO t-5 instead- in the planted game you can get better bulb spectrum (geissemans are my fav.) in the t-5s. I would bet that a 4-23watt t-5 system would be as bright (and more efficient) than the 130w my unit uses.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> IAlso I would rather invest into a good co2 system then a good light.


I don't know, I think I'd rather have a good light first, without a high intensity light there's really no need for a high quality C02 system, the plants just won't be growing fast enough to need it. But in reality, they go hand in hand, you can't have one without the other and have it be functional.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

TarantulaGuy said:


> I don't know, I think I'd rather have a good light first, without a high intensity light there's really no need for a high quality C02 system, the plants just won't be growing fast enough to need it. But in reality, they go hand in hand, you can't have one without the other and have it be functional.


agreed. i would rather get good lighting and use diy co2 at first.


----------

